# Fish that start with "W" - Warsaw & Wahoo



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Eddie and Kevin showed up around 500 am and the three of us headed out.It was a bit chilly running East down Big Lagoon (water 58 degrees inland). We turned the corner at Penscacola Pass and headed to the edge, holding about 26 knots in a following NNW breeze and 1-2 chop. The water temp was ticking up on the run out and reached 72 and looked a pretty blue on the edge at 26 miles South.

We bounced aroundthrough almost 6 spots in 250 - 270 feet- looking for a good grade of mingo & scamp, but kept pulling up sow snapper! We got to one rock that fit the bill and we putthe hook down. The mingo &scamp bite died off- but we were getting whites about 6 to 8 inches long - perfect grouper bait- and we got three nice Almco - the two largest weighed 20 and 23 pounds! 

The chop was laying, down andwe decidedto look for some deep drop rocks so we pushed outover the 100 fathom curves and weputout acouple of Yozuri bontias - not 30 minutes later a trolling rod goes off. Soon we gaff a nice wahoo! (34 lb)

The deep drop prospects did not pan out - though I marked one heck of wad of fish or something in 590 ft(no bites on squid or fresh cut bonita?) So in pushed back North to some shallower 300 ft rocks.

Eddie sends down a butter flied white & gets bowed over with 18 lb gag! We find a decent scamp or two on this same rock - then Kevin puts the electric down with small butterflied whites on 1/2 the hooks - he looks like he is bringing up something smallish- then bam! The rod doubles over and the gears in the 9/0 strip! I jump in and start hand lining the 200 lbspectra (should have put on the gloves first)- after while- a big brown warsaw floats the lead - There was a large white snapper that was almost scaled on one hook-Looks like Mr Wasaw (or something)tried to eat mr White first, then settled for oneofbutterfly baits.

The ride home was sweet- started at 25 knots in the left over Norht breeze lumps- the water slicked off, Lifting the tabs and trimed out to a 29 knot cruise over the last 20 miles - we saw the Perdido Key Condos from 19 miles offshore! 

The final tally was three almcos -six scamp-a gag -the warsw - one runt snowy - mix of mingos - one wahoo.

Happy thanksgiving! 










One many nusience snapper - could not out run then even in 250 ft+ 










Kevin and our thanksgiving wahoo










Eddie with an 18 pound gag 










A two man grouper - took two get him it and two to clean him - solidly bottomed out my 50 lb scale - 55- 60 ish? 










The ride in -Air cooling off once we got back over cool water










Slick Gulf with sunset on our port - days are too short when fishing is this good! 










Good mixed bag on the dock!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Killer Report! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE! Grouper and wahoo filets, it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Great post and pics. Nice bag of fish. Congrats.

Skip


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

thats great man. wish i could selectively pull up grouper all day long like that. one of my favorite fish for cooking. very versatile. excellent day. i think that warsaw will go a little better than sixty pounds...


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great day right there guys. That Warsaw is a stud for sure, looks to be well over 60. Its great to see all the wahoo that are being caught.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Keith That's a nice haul of fish you got. The answer to your question! Dinner. How was the current were you were at? We had very little current. You know better then to hand line.:nononooke. We will see you out there this winter. Gene


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

We had no choice but to handline- my electra-mate 9/0 gears stripped out and is off ot hte shop (wearing out toys is a good problem to have) - I did know better than to get into that spec line bare handed - 

There was some current inside of 30 miles or so - but it all but died out the farther off-shore we got 

See you out there ! 

Keith


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that is a great day of CATCHING right there. the hardest thing for ya'll to do now is deciding what to eat fisrt. way to go saving that warsaw.:clap


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch! That warsaw is WELL over 55-60.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeez, That would be a great year for me!!! 

Nice catching!!!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice bag of fish. Congrats


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent report guys. good spread of fishon the boat.thanks for the report.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice job guys!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great report! Those are some beautiful fish :bowdown


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good grub and congrats on fighting the temps to catch em!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mixed bag, thanks for the report.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

Dudes that Warsaw is the BIIIIZZZAAAYYUM man that is awesome :bowdown


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice group of fish there cant wait to get out myself just waiting out this weather right now.


----------

